# First time smoking 2 cigars in one day!



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Smoked a party short while waiting on my g/f to get out of school, it was def. a bit young i could tell but overall good. Then we had a couple drinks at the bar after dinner and I had an arturo fuente maduro, it was very good, very earthy and an excellent draw. All in all a good day.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

2 in a day? Thats it? Dang man... you need to up your tolerance!  I had 4 today..
Scott


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Robb01 said:


> Smoked a party short while waiting on my g/f to get out of school, it was def. a bit young i could tell but overall good. Then we had a couple drinks at the bar after dinner and I had an arturo fuente maduro, it was very good, very earthy and an excellent draw. All in all a good day.


That's it, you might as well hang it up. You've breached the over one a day mark. There's no turning back down. Welcome to the abyss. Dead man walkin'. :hn


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Aint that the truth bro. Dead man walking.. once you pass the one a day mark, you're screwed.
Scott


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I used to try and keep it to one a day. Did that for about 6 months. 2 or more a day now. Sigh. Bundles are your friends.



Stacey


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait until you start hitting the Golf course..it will be two in 18 very easy..

Then one more for after


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea, you blew it, better grease up the old credit card.:w :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Two in one day !

There is no turning back now.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

2 a day! Next stop the Devil Site!!:mn :mn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you can have 2 a day,why not 3


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Robb01 said:


> Smoked a party short while waiting on my g/f to get out of school, it was def. a bit young i could tell but overall good. Then we had a couple drinks at the bar after dinner and I had an arturo fuente maduro, it was very good, very earthy and an excellent draw. All in all a good day.


That's pretty good. Any problems sleeping? First time I smoked two in a day I had some trouble sleeping and felt dried out.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

im up to 2 a day now. i spend pretty much the rest of the day after work sitting on my porch with my travel humi stocks so i dont have to get up


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> Yea, you blew it, better grease up the old credit card.:w :hn


Is that for when the wife shoves it up your...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Is that for when the wife shoves it up your...


:r nyze....



68TriShield said:


> If you can have 2 a day,why not 3


:r you're evil, man! ... and by "evil" I mean "awesome" 

~Darrel


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

I tried to smoke a second cigar one night last week. After about 10 mintues I put it down and went inside. I was all "cigared out"...what a waste of a good cigar!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Crapolla, I smoke between 4 and 6 a day, Right now I have a "Resting" stock of about 150 in one cooler about 60 days old and starting another
And Yes, That thar Devil site has me in it's claws
So pard' just sinch up tight and enjoy the ride!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I think my stock is around 130ish..Going to Gold Today so you cane subtract at least four..I bring a few extras for the homies


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't think I could do that on most days- but maybe at a party or something. I remember I smoked 3 or 4 4.5 x30 something kalhuas back when I loved those at a party- that plus a few vanilla cigarettes.

That would make me want to vomit now- just because of the flavours.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I had 5 one day this summer and at 2 AM I had this nicotine juice rolling up to my throat. I sat up ,it went back down and all was well.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

two a day ain't all that bad. i've had three a day and that will usually carry me over for a day or so. i feel a little smoked out after that. but then its back to biz as usual. keep it up fella:w


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats on moving to multiple sticks. Really, it is a positive development in your hobby to move to that. Once you can get to 3 or 4, it makes for a great time when HERF'n with others. I can do 4 in a day now, but I take a day off after that. I'm not that studly yet!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Chit... I must be down the slope minimum for me is 3 a day... sometimes as many as 6.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I can only do it when im working during the summer or at a HERF...on any other day it wouldn't happen.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

2 a day is not unusual, wish I had more time to smoke.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> That's it, you might as well hang it up. You've breached the over one a day mark. There's no turning back down. Welcome to the abyss. Dead man walkin'. :hn


Yea I did it once. Then the next week 2 days were two cigar days. Now I'm roughly 3 or 4 days a week are 2 cigar days.... I guess it's just the progression. I'm sure the cold weather that is on its way will slow me down. (or maybe not snow isnt THAT cold right???)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r 2 a day.. I aveage 6-7 a day. You have much to learn young skywalker. :w :r Give it time I say you'll be up to 3 a day within 2 months.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

This thread really makes me look forward to the weekend fer sure


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I actually had one three days in a row (mon-wed), which is pretty much a first for me. I haven't really felt like one today, maybe tomorrow on my way to work.

The most I have had in one day was 4 (or maybe five at a mini-HERF), after a while I could no longer tell them apart, so it was time to stop. 

When I first started smoking I went to vegas and brought 5-6 cigars, thought it would be enough for 6 days, I was out by day number 2 and had to go buy more, which sucked in terms of the price. Would have smoked all 6 days, but the wife wasn't very happy so I decided to lay off them for a couple of days in the middle.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

kkc said:


> I tried to smoke a second cigar one night last week. After about 10 mintues I put it down and went inside. I was all "cigared out"...what a waste of a good cigar!


I must contend that the second was not a "good cigar". You wee girl.


----------

